# code 33 carrier 58mca furnace



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Kevin those roll out switches are there to protect you from a very dangerous condition call FLAME ROLL OUT. If a flame roll out switch trips it because it has seen tempature in excess of 300 degrees. do not re set the switch.......call a professional Carrier dealer at once.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree. The heat exchanger may be cracked or the secondary heat exchanger leaking ( they had problems with them ) or the burner is overfired and you now have a dangerous condition.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

they sure did we run service for home warranty company had 3-4 with bad heat exchangers....please don't keep reseting as harley and yuri said call for service Ben


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I had one with one cracked cell on the exchanger at the top and it was forcing the flame out the front into the burner box and warped it badly and ruined the gasket etc. Got damaged by a shortage of comb air/oxygen and burning too hot at that spot due to a partly plugged intake pipe. Press switch somehow did not shut it down or it was the "perfect storm" scenario.


----------



## kevin hunger (Nov 30, 2011)

ok thank u


----------



## kevin hunger (Nov 30, 2011)

*error 33*

thanks u guys u were right said heat exchangers bad wants 600 for new ones or 1800 for new furnace comparable to the one i have 90-92% was wondering being 14 years old what to do replace exchangers or new furnace?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

kevin hunger said:


> thanks u guys u were right said heat exchangers bad wants 600 for new ones or 1800 for new furnace comparable to the one i have 90-92% was wondering being 14 years old what to do replace exchangers or new furnace?


Good one! 

The new motors in the new furnaces will cut your electrtic bill by a third if not more alone and all the parts, not just the exchanger, in said new furnace will be under warranty and sitting here it appears the guy is giving away high efficiency furnaces for free.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Let your wallet make the choice. If paying for a new one is no problem then go for it. If you need to take a loan out then fix the 14 year old one.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Kevin hunger said:


> thanks u guys u were right said heat exchangers bad wants 600 for new ones or 1800 for new furnace comparable to the one i have 90-92% was wondering being 14 years old what to do replace exchangers or new furnace?


Kevin,first off, thank you for heeding our advise....alot of people come here and ask for our professional opinion and /or advise and then doubt us and that makes me :furious: ! Your condition that you had/have has killed many a families ! If you do not have a high quality carbon monoxide detector in your house, get one!

$600 to swap out a heat exchanger is a great price, honestly I would not do it for that price, I charge $950 + any related material.Remember you are not paying for the heat exchanger, only the labor to remove the old and install the new one.You may have another good 6 to 10 years on that furnace, arguments can be made both ways....personaly I would fix it.Technology is constantly changing and in 6 to 10 years the furnace you may get will be far superior to anything that you may by today.

In closing i am glad that you are still with us to have this conversation :thumbsup:
Good luck in your choice !


----------



## dno36 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Carrier furnace code 33*

Just a bit of an add here.
Had a code 33.
I found my high limit reset had tripped.
Shut down the furnace switch and went outside.
Checked the pipes exhaust and intake.
Mine seemed fine, however upon closer inspection, I found a snow block just inside of the turndown on the intake.
Cleaned the snowblock with a flexible plastic serving spoon and a new flexible toilet brush, shop vac'd the pipe, reset the switch & working properly again.

Check the simple stuff, then call a pro.


----------

